# Outdoor Concrete Counter Tops



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Festerized, have you been back to that job lately or at all since it was poured??


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

parkers5150 said:


> Festerized, have you been back to that job lately or at all since it was poured??


Yes I have. That was built last year and it looks great. No cracks


----------

